

Show HN: Check-In App, using Twitter and text messaging - Roedou

I built a little tool, which I thought HNers would find fun. You can play with it here:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;checkintext.appspot.com&#x2F;
Follow the instructions at the top, and you&#x27;ll appear on the page.
If you&#x27;re on a smaller screen, you might benefit from zooming out.<p>The story behind it is over here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ousbey.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;check-in-app<p>Do let me know what you think!
======
Roedou
Clickable links:

[http://checkintext.appspot.com/](http://checkintext.appspot.com/) for the app

[http://www.ousbey.com/blog/check-in-app](http://www.ousbey.com/blog/check-in-
app) for the blog post about it

